# Soil test advice



## Pbear74 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been on here in quite a while, I just got a soil test done and wondering about next steps. Any advise would be appreciated.
I'm in the northwest with a rye grass lawn. It was planted from sod last fall and has sense started to thin out a bit. I also have spots where moss is starting to build up.

Just not sure what my next steps should be.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

They are giving recommendations for the year. When you fertilize, see if you can find a fertilizer that has nitrogen and potassium but no phosphorus. A fertilizer that has twice as much nitrogen as potassium would be ideal. Your pH is great, no adjustments needed. Your cation exchange capacity is good. Check with local sources for the best times to fertilize in your region.


----------



## Pbear74 (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks @Virginiagal .

I see "The Andersons Professional PGF 16-0-8 Fertilizer with Humic DG" on Amazon, but it has 2% Iron in it. With report showing Iron at very high will that hurt it?

Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I looked it up on Amazon. It says it does not ship to Oregon. Do you have local stores? I looked on Lowe's. There is one by Sunniland 24-0-11, Scott's Summerguard at 20-0-8, Lesco at 30-0-10.


----------



## Pbear74 (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks, i will check those out. I appreciate your input


----------

